# Ask Sparky, anything about Queen, or the band members, thread



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 18, 2009)

well ... since Load Blown said i should post a ALL Queen Question thread ... go figure


so ... i'll answer EVERY Question to do with Queen ... either with the right answer ... or a smart answer ... either way ... you'll get an answer


oh ... a free cookie goes to the person who asks, the one Question, that i'm thinking of


Disclaimer: my knowledge is vast, knowledge was gained from QueenPedia, Wikipedia, Greatest Hits Booklets, CD Books of Queen etc etc


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

What does Brian May usually use as a plectrum?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 18, 2009)

>.< ... in Liar, he used a 1p coin

so, my guess, would be he uses a coin or a normal plectrum

(you got an answer ... like i said)



> so ... i'll answer EVERY Question to do with Queen ... *either with the right answer ... or a smart answer ... either way ... you'll get an answer*


 ... i didnt fail with that part of my deal


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

That's the answer I was thinking of.

What song was the bassline in "Another One Bites The Dust" taken from?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 18, 2009)

Who did FM catch the aids from?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> Who did FM catch the aids from?



Eazy E?

Oh wait, shit...

Sorry.

So, so sorry.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 19, 2009)

Why in the hell didn't they just make a supergroup with Paul Rodgers?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 19, 2009)

bass - Good Times ~ Chic

Aids - from someone who had aids

Paul Rodgers - they where playing together at some awards, playing All Right Now, We Will Rock You & We Are The Champions ... they liked it ... so they done a tour, Return of the champions DVD in 2005 ... and now they have a studio album


next


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you know every artist who has covered a Queen song?

Can you name all the ones you do know?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 19, 2009)

What were they smoking while recording the song with the bicycles?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> What were they smoking while recording the song with the bicycles?



I think some of them smoked marijuana.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 19, 2009)

every cover artist .. no ... but ...5ive, Robbie Williams, McFly ... are the main ones that horribely come to mind, We Will Rock You, We Are The Champions, Dont Stop Me Now ... respectively

Smoking - only oxygen ... well, maybe Freddie Bulsara has doing Cocaine, since it fulled his hedonism (sp)


i'm actually surprised no-one has asked the question i'm thinking of ... either you guys are too tired to think ... or you dont really want to ask it :|


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> i'm actually surprised no-one has asked the question i'm thinking of ... either you guys are too tired to think ... or you dont really want to ask it :|



I really don't know what question you want to hear.

Does it have to do with Freddie's homosexuality?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 19, 2009)

no ... you'll be surprised really ... but other than that ... i'm not saying what it is until its asked


----------



## haynari (Jan 20, 2009)

why is queen so fuckin awesome?


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Jan 21, 2009)

Is this the real life?  And if not, is this just fantasy?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome - because of Freddie Mercury ... if he didnt flee with his parents from Zanzibar ... he wouldnt of met up with Roger, Brian & Tim Staffell ... Tim would of left ... Roger & Brian would of continued their studies

Real Life ... this isnt real life ... THIS IS ... FURAFFINITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... the fantasy lays with you


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to know what this question is.


Is it about the origin of Queen's name or any of the band's songs?


Honestly, this is stumping me HARD


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 22, 2009)

Band Name: ... Freddie wanted to rename to band Smile ... to either The Grand Dance ... or The Rich Kids ... he then said Queen ... its ever so pompus, ever so camp & ever so regeil (sp)

Songs: ... you'll have to list the songs ... since i'm not gonna go thru my whole collection >.<


----------



## pheonix (Jan 23, 2009)

When did FM break his virginity and to whom was it that he did it with? (both hetero and gay virginitys)


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 23, 2009)

somewhere between 1946 & 1991 ... its a smart answer & true ^_^ ...... and it was to someone of either Homo or Hetro


----------

